# How and when to know if my seed washed out



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

So my reno happens this time with hiccups.
I have some germination 5 days after seed down. It is mainly the 20% PRG I had in my mix.
While seeding, I covered very lightly with peat moss. Some heavy rain and wrong sprinkler adjustment left obvious 'damage' patterns. The thing is, that I have other areas, where peat was very thin as well and I see it clumping and leaving bare soil. My germination almost mainly happens where peat is still present.
So the question is, do I have to wait and expect slower germination when peat moss is absent, or I have to consider that seed is gone in those areas (I have a hard time to believe it). KBG is so small and was rolled in, that I wonder if I have to able to identify still some seeds visually.
Your comments are very welcomed.
B


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I think it is way to early to judge... here is my last years reno now


14 day


9 day



7 day



11 day



Coming out of winter


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 Makes sense. It is a pain seeding KBG. Thanks for the picture, so I can compare. I am spot on. I also followed @g-man journal and seems to me I am freaking out. Our seeding window is about to close and I want to have the best shot. I have been spoiled last year, when I did not touch a thing and all ended up well. This year weather is not on our side...
Thanks again!
B


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

For 5 days, I agree that it is still very, very early. 
In my own grows, I have noticed that thicker peat areas germinate more quickly, but I don't know if that is something that you should also expect. 
Keep in mind that peat isn't really necessary. I think that many of us are perfectionists or obsessive, so we are looking for every possible advantage, even if it is only a 5% one. 
If you got the seed into the soil and if you haven't had a bunch of pooling water, I think you should just be patient, as difficult as that can be. 
KBG takes its own sweet time.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

KBG can vary. You may see some germination on days 5,6, or 7. It is a slow process, and takes patience. You can look at my Reno from last year below for some progress pictures. Some people will have better progress than mine too.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=5434&hilit=Mrotatori&start=40#p104074


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@social port @Mrotatori Thank you guys. I am sure you know how it feels...
And yes any % increment matters . The more I learn, the less confident I feel about the matter.
I keep my spare seed ready and count for now. It is great having links and journals to compare to.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

It germinates in the peat definitely earlier than soil. If you have extra seed and some time, you could add more seed to bare areas. Otherwise, it will spread in the future and fill in anyway so I wouldn't be too concerned. Since you rolled it, as long as the soil didn't wash away and it was only the peat on top, you should be fine. It might look a little patchy this year but keep feeding it and by spring, it should be quite uniform. If you end up with a large patch here or there, which I doubt you will, you could always transfer plugs to help fill it in. For now, I would hang tight.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks @Suburban Jungle Life
Will do.


----------



## RandyW (May 10, 2019)

I also used peat moss and had a really bad downpour eight days after seed down on my yard. There were channels everywhere where the peat moss washed away. It was pretty depressing seeing what happened to my yard, but fast forward to this year and everything pretty much filled in.

Last September -










This year -


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@RandyW wow, I would have had a heart attack... Did you overseed after?
I am 7 days and hope weather to give me another week. I guess at this point PRG part will be anchored and help retain the rest.


----------



## RandyW (May 10, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @RandyW wow, I would have had a heart attack... Did you overseed after?
> I am 7 days and hope weather to give me another week. I guess at this point PRG part will be anchored and help retain the rest.


No I didn't overseed at all at just prayed that it would fill in. It looked pretty sparse all spring and I really considered putting more seed down since I had a lot left over, but I stayed patient and let it do its thing. It filled in pretty quickly around May.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

I overstated back your last Thursday. Was at work when it's poor heavy. I thought going to have heart attack. It's washed away some peat-moss but somethings still left.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Here is where I am at day 9, surviving 2 'soft' downpours. I had a serious sprinkler problem I fixed, but it left its trace (last picture in the middle you can see the outer circle crowding). My main areas in front of the house look ok I think but I have big enough areas with very little germination.

Again comments from all of you will very welcomed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The area with accumulated peat from the sprinkler you might need to lightly break up with a rake.

The rest, if this is prg, you need more seeds. If this is kbg, you are likely ok.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> The area with accumulated peat from the sprinkler you might need to lightly break up with a rake.
> 
> The rest, if this is prg, you need more seeds. If this is kbg, you are likely ok.


Thanks! It is 80% KBG
I was thinking of the rake, but was afraid of killing it. I guess some kill will be good. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How good are you figuring out if what is growing is prg vs kbg? Like if the kbg was too young and washed away?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> How good are you figuring out if what is growing is prg vs kbg? Like if the kbg was too young and washed away?


That is a very good question! The answer is I am not. I have no experience distinguishing PRG from KBG at barely germinated state. I can only assume in theory PRG had a head start. This line was also visible at day 4, so I assume is mostly PRG. The 'washed out' area is still holding its soil. The peat is only gone. Other 'no peat moss' areas are slow as well but I am able to see some baby grass there. So considering all the variables (peat or not, PRG or KBG, perfect irrigation or a bit off) I can only guess.
Correct me if I miss it by a big leap, but I will rake up a bit the over crowded area, throw some seed (literally not much, 1lb/1k equivalent) in somehow 'weak' areas, cover with peat (do I press it with my feet first?) and keep on going with watering.
What do you think?
B


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is my problem with mixtures. You can't really tell in case of a wash out. I think your idea of 1lb/M sounds good. I don't press it if there is good grass there. I don't want to kill what did germinate.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> This is my problem with mixtures. You can't really tell in case of a wash out. I think your idea of 1lb/M sounds good. I don't press it if there is good grass there. I don't want to kill what did germinate.


I agree for germination difference of this (or any) mixture. I would have chosen probably a KBG mix instead, if I have had time to read more in this forum prior. At the same time, it is an interesting claim Jacklin seeds is putting behind their CSI cultivar. Seeds are the size of KBG (which I can now confirm), but they are also stating a much darker color (when mowed low) and a low grow habit, which I will have to see if being true next year.
Thanks again for your prompt replies


----------

